# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Plekje in vagina

## twistedangel

Hai,

ik heb even eenstress dingetje die ik kwijt moet , en hopelijk weet iemand wat het is.
Ik heb al lange tijd op een plek in mijn vagina een jeuk bultje o.i.d. Niet altijd, mar vaak als ik bijv, na plassen het wc papier er langs haal geet het jeuken en heel soms, als ik ga krabben bloed het. NU ging ik gisteren kijken met een spiegeltje en nu zit er een klein bultje, maar met een soort... ja lang bultje (net alsof er een bloedvat onder je huid ligt idee) er aan. Die loopt naar binnen toe.

Weet iemand wat dit is?
vaginale schimmelinfectie ofozo?


wat er aan te doen?
tijd om door te stressen???  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi twistedangel,

Een vaginale schimmelinfectie is het in ieder geval niet.
(de klachten hiervan zijn: jeuk, branderige pijn aan de schaamlippen en vagina, en een geel-groene afscheiding wat enorm kan stinken) Bultje(s) komen hierbij voor zover ik weet NIET voor.
Het zou misschien dan toch kunnen dat het een soort van opgezet bloedvaatje is, maar waarom het dan jeukt kan ik ook niet verklaren. Misschien heb je daar een keer een wondje gehad wat nu ontstoken is?????
Ik weet niet hoelang je dit nu hebt, maar als het al wat langer bestaat zou ik toch even langs je huisarts gaan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## twistedangel

Dankje voor je reactie.
Mijn vriend heeft inmiddels ook ff gekeken, maar die denk dat het gewoon een bloedvaatje is.
Ben er ook achter ddat de jeuk niet specifiek daar weg komt, maar juist wat meer naar buiten.
dus denk at ik het hier maar bij laat, en dat de dokter lang kan wachtten .

bedankt voor je berichtje!

----------

